# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Partnership on Artificial Intelligence to Benefit People and Society

## Airicist

Website - partnershiponai.org

youtube.com/@PartnershipAI

facebook.com/partnershipai

twitter.com/partnershipai

linkedin.com/company/partnershipai

Partnership on AI on Wikipedia

CEO - Rebecca Finlay




> Partnership on AI (full name Partnership on Artificial Intelligence to Benefit People and Society) is a technology industry consortium focused on establishing best practices for artificial intelligence systems and to educate the public about AI. Publicly announced September 28, 2016, its founding members are Amazon, Facebook, Google, Microsoft, and IBM


Projects:

AIID, AI Incidents Database

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tech Titans Join Forces to Stop AI from Behaving Badly"
The new partnership is also designed to head off unwanted regulation.

by Will Knight
September 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Exploring The Partnership on AI"
Gathering the biggest technology companies with nonprofits

by Alex Moltzau
Aug 31, 2019

----------

